# katangian ng diyos



## Emma1031

What is the meaning of "katangian ng diyos"? Could you help explain this phrase in English?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Where did you find it?


----------



## Emma1031

Paulfromitaly said:


> Where did you find it?


on a Facebook post.


----------



## Wacky...

Not sure why anyone would say that phrase.

Anyway, it could mean "qualities of God" or "God's personality."


----------



## Emma1031

Wacky... said:


> Not sure why anyone would say that phrase.
> 
> Anyway, it could mean "qualities of God" or "God's personality."


Thanks for your reply. Well. How do Christians understand "qualities of God" or "God's personality."?


----------



## Wacky...

I'm not sure to be honest. Well, aside from God being good (mabuti), all that comes to mind is merciful (mahabagin/maawain/mapagpatawad), powerful (makapangyarihan), loving (mapagmahal), will never leave you in times of need ('di ka pababayaan).

Not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## traceyjedison

I think the qualities of God or the Character of God.


----------

